# Game 78: Bobcats vs. Heat (4/8/07)



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Charlotte Bobcats (30-47) vs. Miami Heat (42-34)

6 p.m., American Airlines Arena
TV: WMYT Radio: WNMX-FM 106.1

*BOBCATS UPDATE: *
Adam Morrison is probable after twisting his knee in Friday's loss to Indiana. Morrison is the only rookie in the league who has played every game.

*HEAT UPDATE:* 
Miami is Charlotte's opponent the next two games (also Tuesday at Bobcats Arena), but don't expect to see Dwyane Wade, who is still recovering from a shoulder injury.

Bobcats




































Felton/Carroll/Herrmann/Wallace/Okafor

Heat




































Williams/Jones/Posey/Haslem/O'Neal

*KEY MATCHUP:* 
Shaquille O'Neal vs. Emeka Okafor















O'Neal has been rejuvenated since Wade's injury. Okafor is a better help defender then a man defender but he will be matching up with O'Neal the majority of the game.​


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Wade's coming off the bench for them. 

BK is starting in place of Matt Carroll, great we get to see the small lineup sooner then usual

Just showed that Gerald's gone for 30/11 in the past 5 games


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Heat win the tip.

Looks like we are trying to just go straight up Emeka on Shaq

Morrison's out tonight as well


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Both teams combined 5-15 FG's right now

6-5 Bobcats 7 min left in the 1st


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Shaq just picked up his 2nd, and Mourning comes in

DA, Othella, May, Carroll, and Morrison are the inactive's tonight

10-8 Bobcats with 6 min left in the 1st


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Horrible layup by Felton, He sprints all the way down hte court after a nice steal and just chcusk one up and misses badly

17-15 Bobcats 4 min left 

Wade's coming in


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

lol, Voskuhl throws Jason Williams to the floor and gets an open layup

19-17 Bobcats

Anderson comes in to contain Wade


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Fabio gets the dunk, I think that's the first one I've seen him throw down. He's 1-4 right now

25-22 Bobcats


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

McInnis gets the fadeaway buzzer beater

29-22 Bobcats at the end of the 1st


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

42-35 Bobcats 6 min left in the 2nd


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

McInnis playing like he wants someone to pay him next year.

Walter does a great job of cutting to the basket and moving w/o the ball.It's amazing how many wide open layups he gets simply by moving

That should have been an offensive foul on Eddie Jones


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Fabio's not hitting his jumper's tonight. Gerald always does a good job of finding him when he cuts though

44-41 Bobcats 3 min left in hte 1st half


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Heat are turning the ball over like crazy

Nice finish by Gerald and he get's the Free throw to go with it

49-43 1 min left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Hollins checking in, can't remember the last time I saw him play. Bad time though he's going to get thrown around by Shaq/Zo

He did a good job there though


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

You have to like the pace we're setting.The Heat just aren't that good when you get them in a high scoring game


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Shaq and Wade didn't even play in the 2nd quarter I believe.

57-49 'Cats at the Half


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I don't think the shoulder injury is an issue anymore, but why has Gerald improved his shooting since the injury. Doesn't make sense but I'll take it

17 points 6-7 FG's


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

He just seems to be a lot more focused,maybe the millions of dollars at the end of the rainbow have a little to do with it.He's been getting an awful lot of steals and breakaway dunks too.Those are usually great for your percentages.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Hopefully we're there at the end of the rainbow ready to give him that money

Felton opens up 2nd half with a nice 3 pointer

60-49 Bobcats


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow...Someone needs a TO and I think he's got a lot of grease in his hair


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Soundeded like BK got fouled there but it was hard to tell with that camera angle

Amazing block by Gerald, it drained the Heats momentum

67-56 left in the 3rd


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Turnover after turnover by both teams

God, Gerald get's killed once again, that was in the same elevation as the fall he had against the Pacers. Hopefully he's alright.

Never fails, we have this happen at least once every game


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Gerald goes down hard...That stuff there might scare some of the teams from offering him big money.I know it scares me when this happens almost every night.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

He's back in atleast

67-56 Bobcats 5 min left in the 3rd


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

beauty of a drive by Gerald...I really thought that Shaq travelled right there


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I'd say he's fine after the way he just finished that last break

73-63 Bobcats 3 min left in the 3rd


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Damn, Gerald, I knew something was going to happen there just lucky it wasn't him again


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That's the proper way to commit a foul..get the guy before he gets up in the air so that noone gets hurt


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Whoa where was that going McInnis

74-62 2 min left


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

What was wrong with Carroll?Aside from the shooting slump


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I think it had something to do with his calf but that might not be right.

Start of the 4th 78-68 Bobcats


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

ALL the momentum we had was gone after Zo's dunk to start off the quarter

78-76 Bobcats 9 min left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

What??? How did McInnis touch it

Thank you Gerald

81-80 Bobcats 7 min left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I thought the 2 PG lineup was bad let's see how well we do with 3

Voskuhl matching up with Shaq isn't going to help either


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

We've just completly fallen apart. Heat clamped down and we just started chucking up long jumpers.

We're still only down 4 and Shaq's in foul trouble. Attack the rim and foul him out

86-84 Bobcats 3 min left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Nice finish by Gerald, 26 points for him now

Offensive foul on Wade, Bobcats ball

88-86 Heat a little under 3 min left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Nice pass by Felton to get Emeka the layup even if it was lucky

Shaq get's 1/2 free throws the other way

Felton follows with a quick jumper 

90-89 Bobcats 1:54 left


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Soft touch by Raymond at one end and then he hustles and forces jones to foul him


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Damn Felton what are you doing

Big block by Okafor on the other end

92-91 Bobcats under a minute to go


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

GREAT possesion

This will decide the game Heat ball 6 seconds left


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

What the hell is this?Even for Wade that's completely bogus


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Just give them the game refs

OT


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

They can't find the whistle there and thats a hundred times more of a foul than that BS at the other end


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

If the players decide the game then D Wade shouldn't be getting free throws with 2 seconds left after a horrible call


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Fabio and Jones both get 3 pointers

Emeka at the line for 2 FT's. 1st one's off, 2nd one's good

97-96 Heat 2:55 left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Technical on our bench wow. 

Wade misses the FT though

98-97 BObcats 2 min left


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

BK needs to hit that FT,it was a great drive and finish thought


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Wade is missing all these FT's, shoulder has to be killing him right now

Defensive 3 seconds called on Heat. BK gets the FT

101-99 1:18 left


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Sure have been a lot of defensive 3 second Technicals in this game.We need a basket here.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Holy Fabio What a shot!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Hola


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Hell yeah Walter that's how you do it. Twice in a row!

GAME OVER Bobcats win 111-103

Great overtime by Fabio


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

nutmeged3 said:


> Wade is missing all these FT's, shoulder has to be killing him right now
> 
> Defensive 3 seconds called on Heat. BK gets the FT
> 
> 101-99 1:18 left


I think it's the sleeve he's wearing. Every time he missed the 1st one and made the second one. He's got to learn to play in it, or take it off.


----------

